
World's shortest explanation of Gödel's theorem (2009) - logicbundle
https://blog.plover.com/math/Gdl-Smullyan.html
======
dang
Discussed at the time:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=992666](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=992666)

